# Kangamangus



## Telemechanic (Dec 5, 2008)

Is anyone a fan of The Sarah Silverman Program?  

In the latest episode, entitled "Kangamangus", the common mispronunciation of the somewhat famous White Mountain's Highway Kancamagus is finally given a definition of its own.  Its a humerous description of a violent act.  When using it in a sentence one of the shows characters states So-and-So, "is going to go kangamangus on his ass". 

The premise of the episode is Sarah Silverman, after meeting the creator of the term "boo-yah" decides to create her own word with the hope of becoming notorious.  NH native Silverman's efforts to make her creation, "Ozay" fly, plummets while seemingly everyone around her effortlessly and unintentionally make new slang of their own including "dotnose" and "kangamangus"

Clips and a discussion among language enthusiats can be found here http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=885


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice...Sarah Silverman is a trip without a suitcase..Jimmy Kimmel is a lucky man..


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 9, 2008)

I have it on the TiVo and can't wait to watch it. Ironically, I just drove the Kanc this past weekend. 



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice...Sarah Silverman is a trip without a suitcase..Jimmy Kimmel is a lucky man..



The videos they did to each other with Matt Damon and Ben Affleck were absolutely hysterical. Unfortunately, though, they broke up this past summer.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread keeps getting spammed so I'm gonna close it. Grr.


----------

